# [SEO] HTML5 und SEO-optimiertes Layout



## ricounltd (19. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines SEO-optimierten Layouts in HTML5. Seit HTML5 gibt es ja Tags wie "_header_", "_footer_", "_nav_", "_aside_" usw. Diese dienen ja dazu, dass die Robots der Suchmaschinen, sich besser zurecht finden und wissen wo was ist.

Nun habe ich ein optimiertes Layout geschrieben, in welchem sich der Header, ganz am Ende und der Content ganz oben (im Quellcode) befindet. Hier mal ein Beispiel zum besseren Verständnis:


```
<div id="wrapper">
  <section id="content">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet</section>
  <nav>Navigation</nav>
  <footer>Footer</footer>
  <header>Header</header>
</div>
```

Die einzelnen Elemente werden nun mit CSS so ausgerichtet, dass das Frontend dementsprechend auch vernüftig aussieht... soweit so gut, nur was ist mit den HTML5-Tags welche jetzt nicht mehr nach Reihenfolge stehen?! Normal wäre es ja, wenn der "_Header_"-Tag ganz oben steht usw.

Was meint ihr dazu? Ist das ein Problem ...und wenn ja, sollte ich dann besser doch mit DIV's arbeiten?!

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für hilfreiche Antowrten.

Sonnige Grüsse,
Van


----------



## akumasusan (11. Oktober 2011)

was ist auf der Seite Optimierung in seo?


----------



## ricounltd (25. Oktober 2011)

Erstens verwende ich HTML5 Tags, um so bestimmte Bereiche zu kennzeichnen und in diesem Beispiel, liegt der Content an oberster Stelle im Quelltext.


----------



## GMF (25. Oktober 2011)

Ne Frage: Warum ist der footer über dem header wenn du sie im css doch übereinander stellst? Ergibt irgendwie nicht wirklich Sinn für mich.

Jedenfalls sind die Crawler nicht so streng mit der Validität einer Webseite, sonst währen Facebook und Co. nicht einmal in den Suchmaschinen.


----------



## threadi (25. Oktober 2011)

Suchmaschinen-Bots scannen den Inhalt einer Seite von oben nach unten. Früher brachen sie nach einer relativ geringen Anzahl Zeilen ab die Seite einzulesen und genauer zu analysieren. Heute sind es sicherlich einige Zeilen mehr wenn nicht die ganze Datei, dennoch heißt es in "SEO-Kreisen", dass je weiter oben der wichtige Content steht dieser auch höher bewertet wird. Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bei meinem Test dazu kam kein anderes (und auch kein besseres) Ergebnis raus.

Die Validität einer Seite sollte jedoch nicht missachtet werden. Grobe Schreibfehler wie


```
<p class="klassenname>Text</p>
```

können nicht nur beim Einlesen zu Stotterern führen, auch ein Browser kann sich beim Anzeigen der Seite verschlucken. Valider Quellcode ist daher durchaus positiv. 

"Facebook & Co" haben es nicht wegen ihren Quellcodes so weit geschafft sondern wegen ihrer Marktmacht und dem Einsatz von vielen Werbemitteln die schnell dazu führten, dass die vielen anderen Rankingfaktoren eine höhere Bedeutung für das Ranking haben als die eigentlichen Inhalte.


----------



## GMF (27. Oktober 2011)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Die Validität einer Seite sollte jedoch nicht missachtet werden. Grobe Schreibfehler wie
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Also, es ist völlig egal was man in eine class schreibt(außer den üblichen Beschränkungen Ja ja ja). Einem Crawler und einem Broswer wird ein Rechtschreibfehler ziemlich am Hintern vorbei gehen.  Natürlich kann man selber über so was stolpern, aber ein Browser ließt einfach drüber und prüft die Ressourcen die ihm zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn er im CSS nichts findet, ist halt nichts da, und weiter geht die Fahrt. Und Natürlich ist Validität wichtig, aber auch nicht DAS Wichtigste.



> "Facebook & Co" haben es nicht wegen ihren Quellcodes so weit geschafft



Die müssen auch Gecrawlt werden, sonst würde man diese Seiten bei einer Suchmaschine gar nicht finden. Kann auch ne Fette Werbekampagne aufziehen, aber wenn ich es einstelle, dass die Crawler nicht crawler, findet mich keiner. Da kann ich einen PR von 9 haben, würde mir nix bringen wenn mich keiner in ner Suchmaschine findet.

PR ist nicht alles. Es kommt auf das Gesamtpaket an.


----------

